# Hi from Eastern Wa



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and have fun posting. Be forewarned though, this place should come with a disclaimer.....................WARNING: May cause the immediate need for a horsey fix which could include driving for hours to an open stable or an extreme need to visit horse classifieds.

LOL. Sorry, I get a little goofy when I am tired. You will enjoy this place and there are lots of really nice knowledgeable people here.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Glad to have 'ya join us. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## KenyiGirl (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks 
And thanks for that warning, smrobs! The disclaimer is very appreciated, lol.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you.  

Have fun posting!


----------

